# Alko Torsion Bar expert needed



## barryd (Jan 24, 2010)

I reckon some of the Torsion bars in my axle on my Swift Kontiki 640 have snapped.  The vans lower by an inch or two than last summer.  We heard a couple of loud cracks in August but the garage never found anything.  

I need to get someone local whos in the know in North Yorks Durham area to have a look.  Hopefully you can just replace the bars but if not I think its nearly £2k for a new axle.

Might want it upgraded as well as we are right on the limit.

Any thoughts?

Cheers
BD


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 24, 2010)

barryd said:


> I reckon some of the Torsion bars in my axle on my Swift Kontiki 640 have snapped.  The vans lower by an inch or two than last summer.  We heard a couple of loud cracks in August but the garage never found anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds bad Barry, lets hope you can get it sorted soon and cheaply 

Is the real axle not the standard boxer rear axle ?. If it is I would look for a replacement from a breakers yard.

I've used these guys for a front x member they will get you various prices from around the country
Peugeot BOXER Parts - Buy Peugeot BOXER Parts from The Parts Gateway


----------



## maingate (Jan 24, 2010)

What chassis is it on? If it is Alko then it will be Torsion bars.

If you look underneath there will be a grease nipple on the underside, just inboard of the wheels. The commonest reason for them breaking is lack of regular lubrication. Once they have snapped, they have to be renewed. I believe, because of the work involved, there is not much cost difference so I would look at a new axle, or try a m/home breakers yard.


----------



## Kontiki (Jan 24, 2010)

If it's on the Alko chassis then it isn't the standard Fiat or Peugeot. Give Alko a call, 
Warwickshire Business Park
Southam CV47 0AL 
Phone: (+44)1926/818-500 
or  call their shop on 0800 074 4334 they might be able to put you in contact with someone.
ALKO UK Motorhome Chassis
I called them when I had my last van as I was going to upgrade my chassis weight, it's a matter of changing the torsion bars. The tech support I spoke to were very helpful


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 24, 2010)

Seems I was wrong Barry  Ignore me post mate


----------



## barryd (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks guys.  ITs defo an Alko Chassis.  So it looks like a new axle I reckon.  If im keeping the van I would like to make it bullet proof.  I suspect its probably never been greased.  With the bike on the back we are right on the limit and the amount of miles we do coupled with the age of the van then its not completely supprising that somethings on the way out.  I love our local garage and they service our cars really well but Im not sure if this is for them or not.  One things for sure they would be cheaper than a MH dealer but perhaps I need an expert in Alko.

My thoughts were to put in a new axle and re-enforce it with some extra springs or Air ride suspension thingy which I have seen on tinternet.

Will call them in the morning.


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 24, 2010)

barryd said:


> I suspect its probably never been greased.



It would not surprise me, when I was under mine in the summer painting everything I noticed they had put straight grease nipples in and faced them towards the grey water tank making it impossible to grease em without a special end on the grease gun, Muppets


----------



## barryd (Jan 24, 2010)

£2K would have funded a two month trip!  Bugger.


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 24, 2010)

barryd said:


> £2K would have funded a two month trip!  Bugger.



Don't get down hearted yet mate, it might not be as bad as you think


----------



## runnach (Jan 24, 2010)

barryd said:


> £2K would have funded a two month trip!  Bugger.



Yup far from funny Barry.

It seems to me with Alko chassis, you are restricted to remedy, what I mean is an Alko dealer ?

It might be worth having a  chat with your local garage and giving them the option.

I dont think too many people are turning away business in this climate, and perhaps they would be happy to do the work.

I agree with the principal of supporting your local businesses,you never know An ALKO specialist in Richmond in the making.

I just hope you get it sorted without to much financial pain 

Channa


----------



## Davesport (Jan 24, 2010)

From a previous conversation with Alko ISTR there are a total of 6 springs  3 either side. 

I'd give them a call. If I were in this position I'd definitely be having a go a changing the springs. Or at the very least removing the axle for Alko to refurb.

I've had the back of my van in the air once every year since new to grease the axle. It's part of the maintenance schedule.

D.


----------



## barryd (Jan 25, 2010)

Will contact both Alko and the garage and go from there.  Thanks for the replies

BD


----------



## Kontiki (Jan 25, 2010)

From memory when I spoke to Alko I'm sure that the uprated torsion bars I was going to fit were about £500, I think that was with them doing the job. In the end I uprated the front Fiat coil springs to get me up to 4 ton & that cost about the same. I was trying to uprate the suspension & as the front end seemed low I went for that. I would have done the back as well but I was still limited to 4 ton on the alko chassis.

Somebody else you might want to try is ESSANJAY I'm sure they do work on the Alko.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jan 25, 2010)

Try the Caravan Clinic Tel: 0191 461 0302   sales@caravanclinic.co.uk 

Halifax Place, Dunston, Tyne & Wear.  Near Metro Centre Turn in for Federation Brewery if it is still there.
Not too far from Maingate and very reasonable.


----------



## barryd (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the replies

The vans booked in for an initial look at the garage next Tuesday.  I spoke to Alko and they were a bit usure as to whether it would have leaf springs in the axle or torsion bars.  If its the leaf spring and it is broken then it will need a whole new Axle which is £2K without fitting!  If its just bars then they are about £50 each.

Its bound to be the former.  I couldnt be that lucky.  Or the garage could just tell me there is nothing wrong with it and they are just a bit worn but I dont think so!

 Cheers
BD


----------



## bigboack (Jan 25, 2010)

How old is the van barry. If you dont mind me asking.I have a swift kontiki 640 and have been watching this thread very nervously, Got me paranoid about gresing mine  now.


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 25, 2010)

bigboack said:


> How old is the van barry. If you dont mind me asking.I have a swift kontiki 640 and have been watching this thread very nervously, Got me paranoid about gresing mine  now.



You and me both 

Barry is on an 'N' plate from memory  but Barry also carries a Moped around on the back which I think is quite significant as he has done a good number of miles around europe with said beast on the back.

I was under the van this morning checking out the grease nipples and ordering myself an angled grease gun so I can grease them myself in between services as I'm sure they will not have been done


----------



## barryd (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi.

I can confirm its a N reg 1996 on a Peugeot Boxer but is it springs or bars?  I will have to wait until its been looked at!

My concern now of course is if I get it repaired will it do it again?  I bet however its never been greased for yonks.  I reckon the last owner didnt do anything and I certainly havent so thats at least 3 years that I know of it hasnt been done.  

I spoke to someone at this company Ride Solutions today who sell a rubber suspension kit that claims to take 30% off the load on the existing suspension.  Cost of the kit is £195 and he reckons its a 15 minute job to fit.  If I can get the axle repaired I might fit one of them to strengthen it.

We are bang on the limit on the back but not over it.  Its had a lot of hammer though in the 18 months I have had the van including two trips over the Alps and god knows how many speed bumps and potholes.

If I cant take me scooter Ill have to get another van with more payload!


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks worthwhile looking into. 
I'm sure your not overloaded, apart from when you purchase your 1 tonne of french beer 

I was more thinking about the fact the bike hangs out a good couple of feet from the back and will cause the back to be constantly bouncing. i remember seeing a van go past me on the motorway and it would have made me sea sick to have been in it, the back of the thing was bouncing and swaying about over every small dip and bump. I might be completly off the mark but It seems to me this must be adding 'wear n tear' to the rear suspension even though it might be no heavier than having the load inside the van if that makes sense.


----------



## barryd (Jan 25, 2010)

No I think your right Mark but to be honest it feels no different with or without the bike on.  These rubber spring jobbies are supposed to firm up the ride and stop rolling as well.  Stable and Door come to mind!

Anyway it was a ton of German Beer, French Beer is too expensive.  I stored it all in the Luton and the same day got stopped and weighed by the border guards on the Swiss border.  They left us on the weigh bridge for 10 minutes and came back all disgruntled with a print out saying we were 60KG under.  I was prepared to drink my way through the beer until we were under but didnt need to.

I just want it sorted now but have a feeling it will take weeks and weeks and weeks!  

BD


----------



## johnnerontheroad (Jan 25, 2010)

The N+B Flair I have had a broken Torsion Bar on an ALKO twin axel before I purchased it, both rear axels were recommended to be changed and were at a cost of £2134.98 in Oct 2005.

The previose owner gave me an artical from MMM Dec 2008 page 174 on how to service the torsion bar it must be carried out every 12500mls or every year.

1. The vehicle must be jacked up so that the wheels are clear of the ground and the rear axel is totally unloaded.

2. Greese has to be pumped in using a power-operated pressure gun; a portable hand held is not suitable.

3. typically this takes around six pumpings actions although the tube can't be over-filled.

4. The mileage and date should be recorded in the service book.

ALKO recommended Shell RENTINAX LX grease and Cardex 3746 SP (Fa. CONDA)

The above is copied from the MMM artical.

I hope this helps.

Good Luck


Dave


----------



## barryd (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks Dave

Yes it would have been a great help 18 months ago.  It will be priority maintenance now.  Out of all the checks and research I did before buying the van I am gobsmacked that I didnt know about this one.

Nobody mentioned it to me on any of the forums yet clearly it is critical maintenance.

Bummer.

BD


----------



## johnnerontheroad (Jan 25, 2010)

I now need to find a garage to service the ALKO as it is about a year since it was last done, so if anyone knows of a garage in the Durham area that can lift 4500kgs please let me know?

Dave


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 25, 2010)

I shall be doing this myself asap, One side at a time with a hand pump. I'm sure the ideal would be to lift both sides together and pump the grease in with a power operated gun but anything is going to be better than nothing


----------



## johnnerontheroad (Jan 25, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> I shall be doing this myself asap, One side at a time with a hand pump. I'm sure the ideal would be to lift both sides together and pump the grease in with a power operated gun but anything is going to be better than nothing



Looking on the ALKO site you may get away with what you propose Al-Ko Kober there is also a link to the handbook.

Dave


----------



## Davesport (Jan 25, 2010)

> 2. Greese has to be pumped in using a power-operated pressure gun; a portable hand held is not suitable.



I can't think why this should be the case ? I can tell you from experience that compared to other things I've greased  the grease goes into the Alko axle very easily. If grease at high pressure is required a different "high pressure" nipple is generally used that is completely different. 

FAO biggirafe.

Raising one side at a time is not good enough I'm led to believe. Don't ask me why. I've done this job three times now & I've never seen any grease coming out from anywhere on my axle. I don't know where it goes. I put a dozen good squirts in each side. It's got to be better than nowt.

D.


----------



## bigboack (Jan 25, 2010)

johnnerontheroad said:


> I now need to find a garage to service the ALKO as it is about a year since it was last done, so if anyone knows of a garage in the Durham area that can lift 4500kgs please let me know?
> 
> Dave



al-ko.co.uk just type in your postcode for nearest


----------



## maingate (Jan 25, 2010)

Johnner,

Give Hoddy`s in Gateshead a ring. They can lift heavy vehicles and can do all kinds of maintenance and repair. They are just off the Felling bypass.


----------



## Kontiki (Jan 25, 2010)

I would have thought you could easily look to see if it has leaf springs? If not it has to be the torsion bars. I thought all the Kontiki's were on the Alko with the torsion bars, would Swift know from the year?
You should have a chassis number & type, I remember when I rang Alko they told me where to look for it & from that they could give me the information.


----------



## barryd (Feb 2, 2010)

The vans been into the garage today and they have confirmed its an Alko Chassis with Torsion bars and is lower than it should be.  They talked to Alko who reckon the splines on the bars are probably worn and have slipped down.  Alko have said it needs a complete new Axle.  Bugger bugger bugger and bugger again.

Having said that the garage have quoted me £1500 all in with a 3-6 week lead time on the Axle, not the £2K plus fitting and VAT Alko quoted.

I asked about the rubber suspension helper kit from Ride Solutions (mentioned earlier in the post) and the garage reckons it wont fit.

Do you reckon its worth pursuing getting some kind of upgrade or air ride system on the back or will a new axle last me a few years before I flog the van?  I reckon its just age and use and lack of greese thats knackered it not the weight.

Its official, its only Tuesday but this week is now officially crap.

BD


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 2, 2010)

barryd said:


> The vans been into the garage today and they have confirmed its an Alko Chassis with Torsion bars and is lower than it should be.  They talked to Alko who reckon the splines on the bars are probably worn and have slipped down.  Alko have said it needs a complete new Axle.  Bugger bugger bugger and bugger again.
> 
> Having said that the garage have quoted me £1500 all in with a 3-6 week lead time on the Axle, not the £2K plus fitting and VAT Alko quoted.
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear about this buddy, personnaly given the age of the van I would go for the cheapest option and only repair the damaged torsion bar. The van has lasted 16 years on the original torsion bar which most likely has only had issues due to a lack of maintenance so a new one should last you a good few years again.

ALKO do sell a moped load carrier so its not as if you are doing anything out of the ordinary so long as the weight is within their design limits. Might be worth having a chat with them.

Hope things come good soon, the weather is getting better and we wanna see you out and about


----------



## barryd (Feb 2, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Sorry to hear about this buddy, personnaly given the age of the van I would go for the cheapest option and only repair the damaged torsion bar. The van has lasted 16 years on the original torsion bar which most likely has only had issues due to a lack of maintenance so a new one should last you a good few years again.
> 
> ALKO do sell a moped load carrier so its not as if you are doing anything out of the ordinary so long as the weight is within their design limits. Might be worth having a chat with them.
> 
> Hope things come good soon, the weather is getting better and we wanna see you out and about



Cheers.  (14 years but its still not bad I guess).  Just had a look at the Dunlop Aire ride suspension kit for my Chassis here AL-KO Air Assist Upgrade 1994-2002 Standard Entrance Shop UK : Marcle Leisure AL-KO Air Assist Upgrade 1994-2002... and its over £700 just for the system.  It seems a lot and it doesnt officially increase the payload.

I reckon just get it fixed and make sure its maintained. Its guarenteed for a year anyway I suppose.

Well its my Birthday on the 12th and we were thinking of going off in the van.  this will be pre-new axle.  Do you reckon this is tempting fate?  I reckon its been on the way out since France in late July August and weve been away for a month at Christmas.

Maybe wont go too far!


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 2, 2010)

barryd said:


> Cheers.  (14 years but its still not bad I guess).  Just had a look at the Dunlop Aire ride suspension kit for my Chassis here AL-KO Air Assist Upgrade 1994-2002 Standard Entrance Shop UK : Marcle Leisure AL-KO Air Assist Upgrade 1994-2002... and its over £700 just for the system.  It seems a lot and it doesnt officially increase the payload.
> 
> I reckon just get it fixed and make sure its maintained. Its guarenteed for a year anyway I suppose.
> 
> ...



Well in theory if the torsion gives out the 'stops' will prevent the wheels hitting the wheel arches, as its already going to be replaced you are not going to damage anything you want to keep, just keep the weight down - only 1 case of beer maybe 
But maybe get a professional opionion on that 

Out of interest whats the distance between the top of the wheel arch on the outside and the ground so i can check mine  (god do I really wanna know this)


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 2, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Well in theory if the torsion gives out the 'stops' will prevent the wheels hitting the wheel arches, as its already going to be replaced you are not going to damage anything you want to keep, just keep the weight down - only 1 case of beer maybe
> But maybe get a professional opionion on that
> 
> Out of interest whats the distance between the top of the wheel arch on the outside and the ground so i can check mine  (god do I really wanna know this)



By the way have you considered Spring Assisted Shock Absorbers. Not sure if you can fit them to the ALKO chassis but they can be used on some vehicles to help prevent roll and bounce when loaded or towing
Shock Absorbers
http://www.shockwarehouse.com/site/mon_loadlevel.cfm


----------



## barryd (Feb 2, 2010)

It gets worse.  I just got back from the garage where I went to pick up Hank the Tank who is now in discrace.  It seems Alko priced for a caravan axle!  

The one thats currently on is the leaf springs or bars that go all the way through so I asked the Garage when they speak to Alko about fitting the new Axle with the torsion bars.  They have just called me and said yes they can do that but its now going to be £2200!!

He also said Alko said this will give us an upgraded Payload to 3800KG.  I said that this is great but wont it have to be replated and DVLA informed.  He reckoned not but Im not so sure.

Heck of a lot of dosh but if its going to be much better then so be it. 

They are ordering the Axle in the morning, I just hope that this is the right thing to do!

Im going to try and get some pictures of before and after and post them on here.  will measure the ride height when I can, its dark now and the vans back on the drive (to tight to get down the side and measure)

cheers

BD


----------



## barryd (Feb 2, 2010)

Now ive cropped some pictures and compared last summer to this Jan the evidence is conculsive.  Its lower.  Perhaps slightly worse on the drivers side.  You can allow a bit for uneven ground or the van not being quite flat but which ever way you look at it I have a new Low Profile Kontiki

Passenger side rear wheel in June 09







Same wheel this January







Drivers side rear in late June 09.  Note fully laden with bike on






Same wheel in Jan with no bike on and very light mad  person in the back (sorry about that)


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 2, 2010)

Your right Barry no doupt that you have an issue, bummer of the worst case 

My neighbours are now 100% convinced that I'm insane taking photos of my back wheel, Really sorry you have had this problem, I'm still ok from what I can see, I've greased mine this weekend and intend to do so a couple more times over the coming weeks. Although I'm sure you are gutted you have maybe stopped a couple of us having a similar issue.


----------



## coolasluck (Feb 2, 2010)

What a bummer Barry,but you cant put a price on the memories you will and have made in your van and if you are like us you will probably have  saved a fortune on hit or miss package holidays.Chin up mate it will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## barryd (Feb 2, 2010)

Cheers Mark

Yours looks fine, in fact it looks slightly better than mine from June last year so maybe mines be slowly disintegrating.  I got the manual out today (yes I know its a bit late now) in the garage and did find burried away some info saying they should be greased every 5000 miles or evey year.  Well I reckon we have done 14000 miles since we got it in May 08 and god knows what the owners before us got done but I havent seen any greasing on the service records.

A lesson learned for all!!!  For saving all you axles by me falling fowl and you all going out and checking and greasing yours I will happily take donations towards the £2200 bill.

If the garage is right and this will increase my max weight to 3800KG can I now put a big bad 600cc enduro on the back or am I asking for trouble?

I just dont think anyone has ever made a Barry proof vehicle.  I seem to break or smash up everything I ever drive.  Perhaps I should have asked them to fit a military tank axle or something.

Cheers
BD


----------



## Kontiki (Feb 2, 2010)

You have to inform the DVLA if you want the van plated at a higher level. There is nothing to stop you upgrading the suspension for a higher weight but the weight limit will still be at 3500 kgs unless it has a plate stating the new weight & the V5 having the weight on it.

My van requires no mechanical changes but it is sold plated at 3500 kgs & 3850 kgs.

You do save a little bit on the road tax if you are in the PHG class (over 3500 kgs)


----------



## barryd (Feb 2, 2010)

coolasluck said:


> What a bummer Barry,but you cant put a price on the memories you will and have made in your van and if you are like us you will probably have  saved a fortune on hit or miss package holidays.Chin up mate it will be worth it in the long run.




Your dead right you know.  We used to always like quite lavish hols and in October we spent 2 weeks in a fantastic Villa on the North East coast of Corfu.  Private pool the works.  We did enjoy it but after 3 months touring Europe in the van anything else is a poor second now.  If I won millions on the lottery this would simply fund a full timing MH Lifestyle.  I know now what I want to do with my life!


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 2, 2010)

Just a though Barry but you might find its worthwhile phoning or internetting some breakers, these vans must end up in breakers sometimes and a secondhand axle might be a lot cheaper. They only seem to do a few axle sizes so they will be on various vehicles


----------



## barryd (Feb 2, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Just a though Barry but you might find its worthwhile phoning or internetting some breakers, these vans must end up in breakers sometimes and a secondhand axle might be a lot cheaper. They only seem to do a few axle sizes so they will be on various vehicles



Thanks Mark

I thought about that but at the end of the day its probably going to mean a lot of effort (l live in the middle of nowhere remember), plus me raking around and somehow getting the thing to the garage and a new one will (apparently) give us a huge payload increase plus a warranty.  I would entertain it if was going to cost say £500 but I suspect it will work out more.  After 3 stellas its not hurting as much.  By the time ive had a box full I wont care.


----------



## maingate (Feb 2, 2010)

Ahem you 2 b`s,

If there are any thanks due for this sudden rush to buy a grease gun and get to work, then the credit should go to the right place.

Modesty prevents me from saying who told you to get greasing.


----------



## barryd (Feb 2, 2010)

maingate said:


> Ahem you 2 b`s,
> 
> If there are any thanks due for this sudden rush to buy a grease gun and get to work, then the credit should go to the right place.
> 
> Modesty prevents me from saying who told you to get greasing.



Well F... Me!  Your right Mr Maingate.  Post #3.  Too late for me but Mr Giraffe owes you some beers!

See!  All these boring moaners telling us we cant be serious and help each other and there is the wildman of the forum telling us some serious and helpful facts that have probably saved Marks van right at the beginning of the post.  

Not one bit of slagging. yet....  Even Coola was nice to me.

Cheers
BD


----------



## biggirafe (Feb 2, 2010)

barryd said:


> Well F... Me!  Your right Mr Maingate.  Post #3.  Too late for me but Mr Giraffe owes you some beers!
> 
> See!  All these boring moaners telling us we cant be serious and help each other and there is the wildman of the forum telling us some serious and helpful facts that have probably saved Marks van right at the beginning of the post.
> 
> ...



Indeed I do, I'm sure we will  meet at somepoint during the year and maingate you will be most welcome to join me for a dram or 2, we intend to make it north of Manchester at some point before Europe later in the year 

Your right Barry, a lot of the banter is just that, we all know when something is serious and could mean a 'friend' being off of the road.


----------



## bigboack (Feb 2, 2010)

Found this site dont no if it helps but I will be bookmarking it fot future referance. Wish you luck and all that.
ALKO AXLE REPAIRS


----------



## barryd (Feb 2, 2010)

Cheers but Im going to let my trusty garage have a go.  Cheshires too far really.  

Will let you know how we get on.


----------



## barryd (Mar 4, 2010)

*Axle Update*

Hi All

The new Axle has arrived and the vans booked in for next Wednesday.  I mentioned that it needs to be properly greased and they are going to fill it full of grease before fitting it.  I questioned this as I told them about it needing to be lifted clear of the ground before greasing.  I am assuming however that filling it before fitting is the same thing as the idea is to take the pressure off.  What do you reckon?


----------



## johnmy (Mar 4, 2010)

hi Barryd
 I bought a neu A class LMC with one of the first Alko rear axles about 14 years ago in Germany. 2 years later after ca. 60000 Kms one side was 15 cms lower. I drove to Alko in Bavaria. After weighing the van, which was just under the max. weight, they fitted a new axle free of charge. After the exchange the van was still not level, so they told me either to have the water tank and spare wheel moved to the higher side or sell the van. I bought a new American RV. The new axles are better nowadays, but heavy back loads aren't good for them
John


----------



## barryd (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi

Yes this is a worry as we were right on the limit with the old axle.  However the new one does add extra payload.  Another 400KG.  Well it does if you apply to have the plates changed.  Im not going to bother but wheather I do or dont the new axle should take more weight and as we were right on the limit with the old type axle we should have in theory if not "officially" a lot more to play with even with the scooter on the back.  

When I think back.  A.  The old axle was never greased that I know about (vans 14 years old) we have done 13000 miles including several trips to Arran (worst roads in the UK) and all over Europe over all sorts of terrain so with the van on the limit and a motorbike acting like a big leaver its not suprising really it failed.  With the new one hopefully if its treated every year and we are careful Im hoping we will be ok.  Will probably upgrade the van in a couple of years or so anyway.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 22, 2017)

I don't think I would fill it full of grease mate, as far as I'm aware your only supposed to put a few pumps in each side around 6 pumps I think and the vehicle has to be jacked up on both sides with the suspension at its maximum travel, any more than that you risk pushing the seal on the inside of bar into the tube, don't take my word for it though check alko site for the maintenance method.


----------



## barryd (May 22, 2017)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> I don't think I would fill it full of grease mate, as far as I'm aware your only supposed to put a few pumps in each side around 6 pumps I think and the vehicle has to be jacked up on both sides with the suspension at its maximum travel, any more than that you risk pushing the seal on the inside of bar into the tube, don't take my word for it though check alko site for the maintenance method.



Thanks.  You do realise this thread is now over seven years old though.   I still have the van and its greased exactly as you describe every year and we have done a further 50000 miles since this thread was posted over the Alps and Pyrenees countless times.  So far so good although the van is a bit of a classic now.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 23, 2017)

Lol maybe I should have paid more attention ha ha good you've still got the van and enjoying it, I'm off for the weekend I need a break away from work woes.


----------



## The laird (May 24, 2017)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Lol maybe I should have paid more attention ha ha good you've still got the van and enjoying it, I'm off for the weekend I need a break away from work woes.



Good your getting a break mate,hope you and Angela enjoy.( Rutland meeting is on)?


----------



## antiqueman (May 24, 2017)

barryd said:


> Thanks guys.  ITs defo an Alko Chassis.  So it looks like a new axle I reckon.  If im keeping the van I would like to make it bullet proof.  I suspect its probably never been greased.  With the bike on the back we are right on the limit and the amount of miles we do coupled with the age of the van then its not completely supprising that somethings on the way out.  I love our local garage and they service our cars really well but Im not sure if this is for them or not.  One things for sure they would be cheaper than a MH dealer but perhaps I need an expert in Alko.
> 
> My thoughts were to put in a new axle and re-enforce it with some extra springs or Air ride suspension thingy which I have seen on tinternet.
> 
> Will call them in the morning.



Hold on!!! 3 torsion bars in each side I sorted mine out, I will find a link to my thread. no need for new axle.:scared:


----------



## antiqueman (May 24, 2017)

*torsion bar replacement*

I have just realised this thread is ancient but I will put my link in anyway in case it helps another.:heart:

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...ki-640-alko-torsion-back-axle.html?highlight=


----------



## Robmac (May 24, 2017)

antiqueman said:


> I have just realised this thread is ancient but I will put my link in anyway in case it helps another.:heart:
> 
> https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...ki-640-alko-torsion-back-axle.html?highlight=



There is a new thread here;

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...ension-torsion-bar-failed.html?highlight=alko

May be worth posting there?


----------

